#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  The Asia hotel - Bangkok

## MeMock

Loacated at ratchatewi bts station.

Anyone stayed there?

Any good?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Couldn't you put these in one thread?

Are you Mrs Q in disguise?

----------


## MeMock

Yeah sorry. Please don't mention me in the same breath as the squirrel!

So.....no idea on the asia hotel either marmers? Have you even heard of this one?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've heard of that one, but I'll let you search around on the internet, as I can't be bothered.

I'm sure all the places in that price range are pretty much the same, so just go with any one near the BTS/MRT and that has the type of room you're after.

----------


## klongmaster

not the asia MM
it's rather tired now
and very awkward location
under the bts with nothing for miles around it...except for one of the best massage joints which Mrs Mm might like

you're much better off in the lower suk area

----------


## friscofrankie

I wil agree it's abit tired but the service is good and I like he location it's between everything and has a walkway to BTS.  check out asiatravel.

----------


## MeMock

Yep for once I have done all the research online marmers before asking questions. Guess what I am after is personal recomendations.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

The windsor suites would be mine.
Mindblowing pool, massive with underwater music and all sorts.
Stay there and you won't be sorry.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Asia Hotel is quite nice.  You will not regret, MM.

----------


## forreachingme

I am in Bkk every month few days and try to find a good place for this budget ....

i tried quiet some up to now...

in Pratunam area there is the Grand diamond, i allways enjoyed their massage place neat and clean,classy... so i booked in, i think 1.7K for a junior suite...

i would not recommend, small room, small bathroom,and the entrance hall is transformed as one living room, better your belly is not to important if you have to move 2 people in there...

i keep going to the massage but not to the hotel... :talktohand:

----------


## forreachingme

round dindaeng, this is at entrance of the city... there you can find few places, big hotels low prices, choose a suite for 1.5 k or so could be something...

standard  rooms will be 500 to 900 thb...

 :party43:

----------


## Fstop

> not the asia MM
> it's rather tired now
> and very awkward location
> under the bts with nothing for miles around it...except for one of the best massage joints which Mrs Mm might like
> 
> you're much better off in the lower suk area


Enlighten me please....are you talking about Teen BKK Massage?

----------


## klongmaster

sorry df
can't remember the name..but it's just into the small soi beside the hotel

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by klongmaster
> 
> not the asia MM
> it's rather tired now
> and very awkward location
> under the bts with nothing for miles around it...except for one of the best massage joints which Mrs Mm might like
> 
> you're much better off in the lower suk area
> 
> ...


Don't be naughty DF.

Everyoner knows Teen BKK Massage is in soi 33!

http://www.bkkteen.com/

----------


## ChiangMai noon

:Why:  

If the front page is the best they've got  to offer i can't imagine their website brings them a whole lot of business.

----------


## poolcleaner

> If the front page is the best they've got  to offer i can't imagine their website brings them a whole lot of business.





> TEEN massage
> 14/4 Sukhumvit, Soi 33 (discreet entrance at the back of the building can also be used)
> Nearest Sky Train station is Phrom Phong
> All massage is in private rooms with shower or bath ensuite
> 
> 
> 
>     * Thai massage, 2 hrs: 400 Baht
>     * Thai massage incl. balls (testicles) massage, 2 hrs: 700 Baht
> ...


Maybe their notoriety gets tham enough custom or perhaps even the fact that 80% of site visitors go beyond the first page!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Maybe it's the free coffee??

----------


## Fstop

> Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by klongmaster
> 
> ...


Which place is he referring to then?

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by poolcleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by durianfan
> 
> ...


Can't be sure, perhaps it's that big neon PhayaThai massage place!

----------


## Lily

The Asia Hotel is ok. It has a walkway to the skytrain and if you are coming with a baby, it would be very handy for you. It looks a bit tired from the outside but inside it is fine.

----------


## gos

I stayed there last year they were charging 600 baht to take GF in

----------


## Boon Mee

For a minute, thought this thread was about the *Malasyia Hotel.*
Lotta history there... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## khun jim

Stayed there also . not bad at all . nice breakfast . huge lobby , covered entrance to skytrain. discount coupon to skytrain all day pass in room. two pools, one rooftop with nice view and one on like the 5th floor. tennis court avialable also. chok dee

----------


## Roger

I like the ASIA hotel. Old but nice.  Plus you can avoid the "Tuk Tuk" drivers and take an A/C tip on the Skytrain.  True it doesn't go everywhere but tied in with the subway you can make a nice loop and see a lot.

----------


## Moss

Just for the record, I wouldn't use the Asia, but as this thread is a long time dead, does anybody really care?

M

----------


## MeMock

I always care Mara.

----------


## geoff

I stayed at the Asia hotel, in 1979. en-route for Taiwan.  It was fantastic back then.  They had a nightclub, called the "Twinkle Zone".  It was so good, that I stayed for an extra week.  But like I said , it was 27 years ago.  The facilities then were terrific.  Anything ,at anytime.  And more.
Great memories.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Asia Hotel is much CHEAPER if booked in advance through a tour agency; rack rates are stiff and the place seems overbooked half the time.

----------


## Gerbil

> They had a nightclub, called the "Twinkle Zone". It was so good, that I stayed for an extra week. But like I said , it was *27 years ago*.


Their grand daughters are probably working there now!

----------


## Hootad Binky

I was aged 15, 27 years ago!

----------


## Lily

> Just for the record, I wouldn't use the Asia, but as this thread is a long time dead, does anybody really care?


Well, it would be nice to give a reason Mara.

----------


## Moss

> I always care Mara.


Why, Thank you MeMock




> Originally Posted by Mara
> 
> Just for the record, I wouldn't use the Asia, but as this thread is a long time dead, does anybody really care?
> 
> 
> Well, it would be nice to give a reason Mara.


Just an opinion Lily, I didn't find too much wrong.

A little out of the way perhaps, although only a short walk to MBK, but the main reason was after staying three nights, which had been pre-booked, we couldn't get a flight to our next destination.

We wanted to stay one more night, after we requested a further stay, they were happy to oblige, but when we only wanted one more night, they were suddenly fully booked.

I understand the business model, just didn't agree with the service.

A guy next to us at the counter had dropped his room key and snapped the plastic tag, they demanded four hundred baht for a replacement, a little excessive, in my opinion.

There are other reasons, but for the price I feel there are better options.

M

----------


## Grinder

My Dads friend who was in Thailand in the 70's said the ASIA was OK.  But then I stayed there.  They need new management and a makeover where they completely gut the place.  I moved out and stayed at the Westin Hotel on Sukhumvit Road.  The one above Robinson and McDonalds.  More money but I actually was able to sleep there.  Bangkok's too noisy, too hot, too dirty and too dark.   Give me Las Vegas scum any day of the week thank you.  Or even London (that overpriced crap town) might be considered.  On second thought, NO....

----------


## DrAndy

that was a jolly nice first post grinder, full of pleasant sentiments

I think the Asai hotel is well worth B400 a night

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> that was a jolly nice first post grinder, full of pleasant sentiments  I think the Asai hotel is well worth B400 a night


Not much difference between a 400B hotel and a 3000B one is there?

----------


## Thormaturge

I regularly use the Asia and find it perfectly acceptable, especially the business lounge on the 17th floor and the adjoining suites.  Regular rooms at around ThB 2,000 per night are also a good deal for the location.  There is a world of difference between this hotel and the Westin, and it is reflected in the price.

 I recommended someone to the Asia a few months ago and they were entirely pleased.

----------


## Grinder

You call them as you see them.  All I did was state an opinion.  For the price I would probably stay at the Ambassador.  I like the bird garden and you're in the thick of it.  Easy walking distance or take the Sky Train. 

 The Honey Hotel will also do but the wallpaper has much to be desired.  However you can stay there one week compared to one day at the Westin at the other end of the block.  Plus the Honey Hotels coffee shop makes a great cheeseburger and fry. McDonalds Sucks.

----------


## DrAndy

> You call them as you see them. All I did was state an opinion. .


 



> They need new management and a makeover where they completely gut the place. I moved out and stayed at the Westin Hotel on Sukhumvit Road. The one above Robinson and McDonalds. More money but I actually was able to sleep there. Bangkok's too noisy, too hot, too dirty and too dark. Give me Las Vegas scum any day of the week thank you. Or even London (that overpriced crap town) might be considered.


well, several, fairly unrelated

----------


## bar dog

I haven't stayed there for a while but I think it is pretty much average for the style and price. It is friendly and affordable.

----------


## bar dog

> You call them as you see them. All I did was state an opinion. For the price I would probably stay at the Ambassador. I like the bird garden and you're in the thick of it. Easy walking distance or take the Sky Train. 
> 
> The Honey Hotel will also do but the wallpaper has much to be desired. However you can stay there one week compared to one day at the Westin at the other end of the block. Plus the Honey Hotels coffee shop makes a great cheeseburger and fry. McDonalds Sucks.


I used to like the Honey because it was convenient to the Asok station and also I used the Western Inn as my watering hole when in town. Heard the Western has been demolished and the last time I went to the Honey it seemed to have dropped its standards quite a bit.

----------


## fiddler

> The windsor suites would be mine.
> Mindblowing pool, massive with underwater music and all sorts.
> Stay there and you won't be sorry.


Underwater music? 
Now, that's a first. 
I'll have to check it out. 
THanks

----------


## fiddler

Hey, you guys ever stay at the Majestic Suites Express between Suk 4 and 6? 
Hard to beat IMO.

----------


## JoGeAr

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> 
> The windsor suites would be mine.
> Mindblowing pool, massive with underwater music and all sorts.
> Stay there and you won't be sorry.
> 
> 
> Underwater music? 
> ...


 Ahm...this thread's over three years old. The hotel could be a parking station by now.

----------


## patsycat

I've stayed at Majestic Suites.  Nice rooms, lethal Long Island Iced Teas.

----------


## MeMock

4 years old actually!

----------


## klongmaster

> I've stayed at Majestic Suites. Nice rooms, lethal Long Island Iced Teas.


worst hotel in Bangkok for pick up and drop off...absolutely no stopping there and guests just love being dropped off at the service station on the other side of Nana :mid: ...

It's the one hotel in Bangkok that we won't take guests from...

----------

